# Gluten free and dairy free desserts



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

One of my clients cant have dairy or gluten or pork. Now with savory cooking this is not so bad, but when it comes to desserts for her... well you see the level of difficulty. I have made her sweet thai sticky rice and candied yams and carmalized carrots for desserts before but i am out of ideas for her. also she eats alot of fruit at work so as a dessert... well you get it. 

Any ideas??


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Angelia,

I hope Mrsp sees your post as she is a wonderful resource. She was very helpful to me when had to do a cake that was gluten free, dairy free, and sugar free. I have the recipe I used at work and will try to remember to bring it home later to post it for you. I used maple sugar in place of the refined sugar, but my cake used eggs. I also used arecipe for another client that was yogurt layered and frozen. Could soy yogurt work? I'll get that too.

Be home later tonight.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

French-style almond macaroons are free of all those no-nos, as they consist of egg whites, ground almonds and sugar. They can be dipped in chocolate or sandwiched with fillings such as jam.


----------



## aklap (May 29, 2006)

Hi AngeliaB,

Are you looking for anything specific? Cookies...cakes...pies...tortes? If you give us some hints, may be we can get you pointed in the right direction.

You might take a look thru some of these sites:

http://www.gfutah.org/gfcfrecipes/
http://www.glutenchallenge.com/
http://www.celiac.com/st_main.html?p_catid=20
http://www.tacanow.com/gfcfdietbasics.htm

Here's a favorite of mine:

GF Peanut Butter Cookies

1/2 cup of butter or margarine (use magarine for a Casein Free product. Check for CF Margarines here)
2/3 cup of peanut butter
1/2 cup of sugar
1/2 cup of brown sugar
2 tblspns of honey
1 egg
1/2 tsp of gluten free vanilla (McCormick brand)
1/2 tsp of gluten free baking power (Calumet brand)
1/2 tsp of baking soda
1/2 tsp Xanthan gum (used to hold ingredients together)
1 3/4 cup of Featherlight flour mix*

Cream butter/margarine, peanut butter and sugars together. Blend in honey, egg & gf vanilla. When well mixed add gf baking soda, baking powder, xanthan gum & flours. Mixing well after each is added.

Shape dough into 1 inch balls, roll in sugar and place on an ungreased cookie sheet. Flatten with a fork.

Bake at 375 for 9 to 12 minutes or until bottoms are lightly browned.

*This mix consists of 3 cups rice flour, 3 cups tapioca flour, 3 cups cornstarch, 3 tbs potato flour (not potato starch!). Mix this in a container so you always have it on hand.

Those macaroons sound good though


----------



## mrsppmrxky (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi, sorry that I didn't see your post! I have been resting since my son's wedding a couple of weeks ago. (I made most of the reception food and all of the rehearsal dinner, and the decorating of the church and reception hall:crazy

Thanks AL for letting me know about this post!!

If you could give me an idea as to what you are looking for in the dessert department.

I havea banana bread recipe that could also be made in pumpkin if you prefer. (Carrot and zucchinni breads also)

cookies
cake

If you can let me know what you had in mind, I could post something for you.


----------



## lazar89 (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is one easy recipe for gluten free, dairy free, egg free chocolate chip cookies... they can be made in just a few minutes. 

In a bowl place these ingredients:

2 cups rolled oats

1 1/2 cups almond flour

1 cup dark brown sugar

1 tsp vanilla flavor

1/2 tsp salt

1 tsp cinnamon

1 cup organic virgin coconut oil

Pour over all ingredients in the bowl:

1 tsp baking soda dissolved in 1/4 cup boiling water

Add:

1 1/2 cups belgian dark chocolate

Use your hands to mix all ingredients thoroughly. Squish and squeeze everything to a paste.

Spoon onto parchment paper on a baking sheet.

Bake 350F for 12 min

2 1/2 dozen cookies approx.


----------

